# Smoked Whiting, Served With Traditional Greek Salad!!!



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

Well Happy Terrific Tuesday, and to You All Smoked & Fabulous Great Cookies!

Where's Gary? This one is for him! (Was it you Gary, who asked about "whiting" the other day)?

Today I smoked some simple whiting and it was just WON-DER-FUL!!!!!!!!!!!

And so please enjoy my humble albeit healthful little lunch!

And make today amazing!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4362.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






Today's whiting came from the store and thus was head-less, (and yet I LOVE eating the head and whole thing but so be it today nonetheless), and already gutted...













DSCF4363.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






Mopping the whiting through grapeseed oil...













DSCF4375.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014


















DSCF4378.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






I then put it on my little gas smoker and with lots of hickory chips, on high heat, for 30 minutes...













DSCF4379.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






I put this over a traditional Greek salad (green pepper, tomato, red onion, fresh dill, black Kalamata olives, cukes, dried oregano, olive oil, and apple cider vinegar)...













DSCF4381.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






I scraped any "fallen apart bits" from the grill grate which my whiting rested upon while smoking and used that as a center clutch...













DSCF4382.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014


















DSCF4383.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






And while I realize that this must look like mere pollywogs or something awful (bait perhaps too) to some; if you can imagine the nicest and softest COD, blended with the delicious skin of smoked whitefish, and then the hypnotic SMELL from all the chips and savory smoke; then you've got the flavor and feel of this fantasticness!













DSCF4385.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014


















DSCF4386.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






While ever so simple, and unfortunately "without head" today, this healthful lunch just served me so well!













DSCF4387.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014


















DSCF4388.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014


















DSCF4391.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






Thank you thus, for sharing in my day!













DSCF4353.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 21, 2014






Oh - and for anyone not familiar with the traditional Greek salad, and therefore looking for the feta?

That is more authentically served by itself - a dessert or snack at an entirely different time of day even, and in a large rectangle - drizzled with olive oil, sprinkled with dried oregano, and eaten with a fork and knife as if a sliver of pie!

(And made with either goat milk or sheep but not the cow feta which we gallantly chop up and ladle onto our salads here in this country).

I actually am blogging about this very difference, later on today on my blathering and ranting blog, should anyone need a bit of lavatory reading etc..

Meanwhile, thank you dearly and for sharing in my delicious and ever so simple lunch!!!!

SMOKED WHITING IS SUPERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## ibbones (Jan 21, 2014)

Leah, I get excited when I see you have a new post.  I love, love, love the way you take the pictures and describe the food.  It's sad but here I am right off the Gulf of Mexico and I am envious of the seafood you can get.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

Well thank you so much Ibbones!!! I do love fish, seafood, and mollusks! And it's so nice when people like you appreciate that, and even my simply little postings here too! Thank you tons and tons! And Happy Tuesday to you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 17, 2014)

Leah,

Am I glad I joined this forum? Got some fresh merluzzo -was planning to bake or fry it. Then I thought ....someone on SMF must have tried smoking these before. I looked it up...there it was...

Any tips? Was the heat low when you smoked these beauties? Condiments?

Thank you


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Well thank you *Atomicsmoke*! I DO love whiting!

This is an old thread, but I'm delighted it helped you in any way! I do high heat for all my smoking and very short time therefore. (My longest smoked food ever may have been 45 minutes, though these were about 30).

I love food with simply olive oil, cracked black pepper and good sea salt on it once at the table. (Simple but wonderful and still healthful, without gunk or glop).

In any event, I sometimes go through whiting jags where I eat a lot of them, and so there may be some other old posts of mine with more, but hopefully this helps!

And I look forward to YOURS!!!

Thank you very much for saying hello and checking out these tasty treats! Let me know how yours go or please post them!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## deansomers (Apr 17, 2014)

Woo nice fish!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you Dean! Whiting (smoked) is such a treat! I could eat that anytime actually! Love the stuff! I'm glad this older thread has brought any joy or helpful anything to anyone! How fun!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Never saw this before!!

Glad it got bumped up!!

Looks Awesome, as usual Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Love me some Smoked Whiting!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 17, 2014)

I must've missed this one the first time around. I love the preparation and presentation. We catch whiting off the beach and the pier down South (gratuitous propaganda intended) and usually fillet and either bake or pan fry them. I love the idea of leaving the skin on and smoking them. Only thing I don't like about them is the fact that the fillets pretty much disintegrate with the slightest touch, so grilling has been pretty much out of the question. Looks like you've come up with a solution to that!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you so much* Bear! *Aren't smoked whiting just delicious?

I was surprised to see this old thread appear today, but I am NOT surprised that whiting are one of YOUR enjoyable eats! As you've got such great taste!!

Many thanks!

And *Andrew, *thank you as well! You get the best supplies of fish!!! You must be "the source" for pals or neighbors around. (Or if I lived there I'd want your scoop on where to get all)!!!

Indeed, when smoking them, I can munch right on through, eating the skin, and the whole thing start to finish! I really love them!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Leah,

I forgot to mention----Way back, long before I even had a smoker, and a lot of guys on this forum weren't born yet, Mrs Bear used to pick up some smoked fish at the Supermarket for me, and the only kind they ever had was "Smoked Whiting". Pretty good stuff to sit and pick at during a game on TV. (Yes we had TV back then!!)

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh *Bear *that sounds so fantastic! I could gorge on smoked whiting! You've lived near the right stores!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 17, 2014)

I wonder..... Kippers are smoked whole, smallish white fish, right? Anybody ever made any? Whiting might be the perfect fish to try them out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> I wonder..... Kippers are smoked whole, smallish white fish, right? Anybody ever made any? Whiting might be the perfect fish to try them out.


I think Kippers are Herring, but I wouldn't see using small Whiting to be a problem.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh you gentlemen make me so HUNGRY!!!

(I LOVE herring)!

In fact my two "junk foods" that I try not to have more than once a year or twice, (due to SOOOOO much salt and sometimes even sugar that's commercially dumped in), are pickled herring in a jar (I hate that they put sugar in, but try to find one with as little sugar as possible) and then smoked Mackerel with peppercorn all over it - I think it's a Ducktrap brand find, and I rip the package open and eat the whole thing at once and eat the skin and love it!!!

What I love about smoking is when at home, one has the option to make something that doesn't have 1,000 milligrams of sodium per bite in it, or corn syrup or such. (Granted I love adding sea salt just before plating food toward the table, but every now and then, to eat some herring or smoked mackerel - added stuff be damned - is just so delicious)!!

Do you see what you start???

OK, now even my dogs are hungry! Time to go remedy that. (They're having Australian grass fed ribeye and some dry dog chow of venison & sweet potato). If they don't finish, I may snitch!

Hey happy Easter to all of you! This site and the people on it, are such a treat!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 17, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I think Kippers are Herring, but I wouldn't see using small Whiting to be a problem.
> 
> Bear


Yeah I just looked it up, but I think you're right. Whiting should work just fine. My "Things to try" list keeps getting longer, and longer, and longer.....   :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh you gentlemen make me so HUNGRY!!!
> 
> (I LOVE herring)!
> 
> ...


LOL----I only eat a can once in awhile, but a lot of them years ago----Is "Kippered Snacks" (Season Brand). I like to eat them with crackers!!!

Alright---I'll stop now!!

Bear


----------



## brooksy (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely looking plate as usual Leah!! I need to get my hands on some fresh fish to smoke. Oh also I believe I noticed that you didn't use your beloved pistachio shells for this smoke?


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi *Brooksy* and thank you indeed!

And that's right! This is an older thread, and it was before I started using pistachio shells as smoking chips.

It was *Knuckle47* on this site who changed my life forever with that suggestion recently, and since so many of them get eaten in this house (I think my husband eats 100-200 pistachios per day) then it makes perfect sense to 'recycle' in that case.

In any event, Happy Easter to you and thanks for checking out this post!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

